
These Cameras Can Spot Shoplifters Even Before They Steal - acdanger
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-04/the-ai-cameras-that-can-spot-shoplifters-even-before-they-steal
======
apolymath
Too bad retail stores are going the way of the dodo...

